# New car cash discount?



## ivuernis (8 Apr 2010)

I'm thinking of buying a new car for the first time. I'd be a "cash" buyer, i.e. not looking to trade-in an old car. What kind of discount should I expect to negotiate? I'd be hoping for at least 10% on the dealers price. I have a particular make and model in mind and was thinking of going North to as there is a good saving to be made over the Euro price with Sterling hovering around the £0.87~£0.90 range but if I can get close that in an negotiated deal with a dealer in the Republic then I'd like to buy one here.


----------



## RMCF (8 Apr 2010)

Last year I asked a dealer about a cash sale for an Astra and he said that he wouldn't reduce it any more than €250 as cash sales mean nothing to them now.

In fact he told me that it is much better for them to get a finance sale as they get commission on it, and hence more money in the long run.

Needless to say, I walked. 

So in summary, you might get a discount of some sort if the dealer thinks they are about to make a sale in tough times, but just don't expect any better deal for having a fistfull of cash.


----------



## z101 (8 Apr 2010)

I disagree. Shop around as with or without the scrappage scheme competition is very good.
The scrappage scheme has caused a war for market share notably seen in prices been reduced by makers, distributers and dealers.
Opel in particuliar are very aggressive with their deals especially if you dont have to trade in.
We got a new VW Polo 1.6 diesel for 14k flat albeit with a scrappage. Another dealer called us liars when we told them this while shopping around...


----------



## kbie (8 Apr 2010)

I bought a new car with no trade-in in the North, while temporarly living there, and had to haggle for a few hours and all the discount I got was £200. 

Granted it was about 2 years ago, but the dealer said his first price quoted was his lowest. Having said this, the extras on the car were all included and I was finding new 'extras' for days which were not mentioned during the sale.


----------



## ivuernis (9 Apr 2010)

kbie said:


> I bought a new car with no trade-in in the North, while temporarly living there, and had to haggle for a few hours and all the discount I got was £200.



Even without getting a discount, if I went to NI today and paid the on-the-road price (ex-VAT) for the car I'm looking at, then pay VAT and VRT on it down here I'd be looking at coming out 11% ahead of the prices being quoted in Irish garages.


----------



## kbie (13 Apr 2010)

ivuernis said:


> Even without getting a discount, if I went to NI today and paid the on-the-road price (ex-VAT) for the car I'm looking at, then pay VAT and VRT on it down here I'd be looking at coming out 11% ahead of the prices being quoted in Irish garages.


 
Yes, I agree but my point is that it is difficult to get discounts from the dealers, it does appear that they quote a price on which there is very little movement.


----------



## z101 (13 Apr 2010)

Again. We got a big movement in price by shopping around for the new car.


----------



## Mpsox (13 Apr 2010)

Some dealers have demo model and it might be worth considering buying one of those as opposed to waiting for a new one to be ordered, demos often have only around 5km on the clock, are sitting on the forecourt so the dealer gets to move a car off quickly and get cash in.


----------



## levelpar (13 Apr 2010)

> Last year I asked a dealer about a cash sale for an Astra and he said that he wouldn't reduce it any more than €250 as cash sales mean nothing to them now


 
I bet that was not Bill Cullen


----------



## z101 (13 Apr 2010)

1234 said:


> I believe that there's no such thing as a cash buy discount. When you buy with a trade in, dealers just slap extra cost onto the new model to hid the fact that your not getting as much for your trade in as you think.


 
Dont know where to start with this except to say that when dealers take a car for trade in there are costs incurred. They have another car on their hands to sell needing a service and be warrantied. 
Thats why alot of the time they just sell them on as part of group of vehicles to some part time dealers for next to nothing. These cars can end up clocked and sold in the buy n sell or similiar. 
A cash buyer does not present this hassle and thus mean stronger buying position. 



> Some dealers have demo model and it might be worth considering buying one of those as opposed to waiting for a new one to be ordered, demos often have only around 5km on the clock, are sitting on the forecourt so the dealer gets to move a car off quickly and get cash in.


 
I would be carefull about demo's as alot of them have the begabers driven out of them.


----------



## michaelm (14 Apr 2010)

ivuernis said:


> I'm thinking of buying a new car for the first time. I'd be a "cash" buyer, i.e. not looking to trade-in an old car. What kind of discount should I expect to negotiate? I'd be hoping for at least 10% on the dealers price. I have a particular make and model in mind and was thinking of going North to as there is a good saving to be made over the Euro price with Sterling hovering around the £0.87~£0.90 range but if I can get close that in an negotiated deal with a dealer in the Republic then I'd like to buy one here.


Depends on the make but roughly I'd expect to add delivery/extras to the list price and then get circa 10% off that for cash.  As for the North I don't think you can save anything, if anything it will prove more expensive as you will have to pay VRT & VAT in the South


----------



## ivuernis (15 Apr 2010)

michaelm said:


> Depends on the make but roughly I'd expect to add delivery/extras to the list price and then get circa 10% off that for cash. As for the North I don't think you can save anything, if anything it will prove more expensive as you will have to pay VRT & VAT in the South



There are definitely savings to be made (possibly depending on make/model). Yes, you pay VAT and VRT in the south but you can get a VAT-exemption in the North/UK if you are exporting the car and intend to pay VAT here. Obviosuly, it's the only real way of making the saving on a new car, it makes no sense to pay UK VAT and then Irish VAT and VRT here aswell. Certainly for the car I'm looking at it adds up to about a 10%-12% saving when using the UK on-the-road price versus the Irish price incl. works+delivery. It's for this reason that I'd be looking for a comparable saving if I'm buying here in Ireland.


----------



## michaelm (15 Apr 2010)

ivuernis said:


> Yes, you pay VAT and VRT in the south but you can get a VAT-exemption in the North/UK if you are exporting the car and intend to pay VAT here.


Of course.  When I looked at this a few years ago the base price (before any taxes) was higher in the North than the South therefore no savings to be made.  Perhaps thing have changed in that regard.


----------



## ivuernis (15 Apr 2010)

michaelm said:


> Of course.  When I looked at this a few years ago the base price (before any taxes) was higher in the North than the South therefore no savings to be made.  Perhaps thing have changed in that regard.



Yes, certainly the Sterling/Euro swing of the past couple of years helps in this regard plus I'm looking at a car in the VRT A-band.


----------

